# best car fragerence EVER



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

kinda weird but my best friend bought a lexus is350 and his car had some lemon circle air freshner- not nessisarly for cars
even though he smokes every other minute... his car still smells fresher than fresh!!!
the label was ripped off and he doesnt know what it was but that got me thinking... 
i fluctuate between spraying frebreeze every now and then and some new car scent trees... i have a feeling the frebreeze is doing more damage ( by absorbing the stink ) than it does good and the trees give me a headache the first week of use ( yes i keep it in the plastic and only tear that triangle and then after a while i take it fully out )
what does everyone use to get their car smelling FRESHER than FRESH
also any pre freshner cleaning tips would be nice. i kinda have a feeling id have to steam my floors,seat and carpets to fully appreciate a good freshner
please post ad pix from google or pix of in the car, why you beleive the smell is the BEST and what tips you can provide ie. location of freshner, precleaning tips, ect ect.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: best car fragerence EVER (stv1der)*

Strip the interior and steam clean everything. Give it days to dry before reassemble. 
Rent an ozone generator and let it run for a while w/the car closed. 
Throw some bags of lava rocks under the seats.
That should leave it pretty much smelling like nothing much.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

i LOVE my cinna-berry


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*

Fresh wolfgang leather conditioner smell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (R32R1)*

Keep it clean and spray a little Fierce in it once a week.


----------



## jljohnson85 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (67Customs)*

One thing that really helps my car is an air freshener/ deodorizer that I spray into my blower fan. It's called frigifresh by BG. I don't know where you can buy it, I always got it for free when I worked at Kauffman Tire, I'm sure there's other products out there like it.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (jljohnson85)*

When I was in h.s. (many, many, many years ago) I accidentally left a bar of Mr. Zog's Sex Wax in my car and it slid under the seat and melted. I can not tell you how good that smelled. So weird.


----------



## 860redrabbit (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (iamnotemo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamnotemo* »_When I was in h.s. (many, many, many years ago) I accidentally left a bar of Mr. Zog's Sex Wax in my car and it slid under the seat and melted. I can not tell you how good that smelled. So weird. 

dont even want to know.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*

We have a new MiST service at the dealer which will disinfect any stinky evaporator cores, etc.
My personal favorite car scent is the leather scent from Griot's Garage.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (jljohnson85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jljohnson85* »_It's called frigifresh by BG. I don't know where you can buy it,...
The sell it at my local VW/Audi/Porsche dealer.


----------



## kwiksilver99 (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *860redrabbit* »_
dont even want to know.

surf board wax


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (kwiksilver99)*

wow... im gonna have to go smell shopping. thanks for the tips and info. lets keep this going please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
theres gotta be an ultimate fragrence for our cars.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: (stv1der)*

What have you uncovered in the 9 days since you posted?


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (Jman5000)*

I took all the seats out and though they were pretty clean, i vaccummed and steamed them with a rug doctor that i rented from railey's grocery store. Black as F aw k... 
let it sit for a day... smelt like nothing really. Im still waiting for a super good smell. sex wax does smell good. but im not about to melt it in my car. idk what fierce is... maybe deoderant? 
currently im still not using anything. i use to use that JDM squash smell, but thats gey and common. my car has cloth so it would be wierd to smell leather sprays








im not into fruity... but my wife wears la coste Pink and i love that smell so im thinking that might be it for a while. but i want to know what people actually use that is not so cost effective.  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_
currently im still not using anything. i use to use that JDM squash smell, but thats gey and common. 


The smell of Japanese squash is gay? What is this freshener and what does it smell like?

_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_
my car has cloth so it would be wierd to smell leather sprays









But a car that smells like a vegetable is less weird?

_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_
im not into fruity... but my wife wears la coste Pink and i love that smell so im thinking that might be it for a while. but i want to know what people actually use that is not so cost effective. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Dropping a fruit/citrus scent for a woman's perfume is trading one fruity for another. ;-) 
I'm going to assume your second statement was supposed to mean cost effective v. not so cost effective. 
Try any of the Ozium products. They're light, neutral, and also "clean" the air.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*

squash air freshner... http://www.jayracing.com/image...s.jpg smells good. but maybe because i use to drive 60 miles to get it.








last about 3 months. 
i dont really like fruity- my car had this smell when i bought it. i thought it was the turbo but its gone now. so obviously not. i didnt want to ask previous owner because she might think im a stalker


----------



## Schlechter Kerl (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*

best car fragrance ever? Sex.


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (Schlechter Kerl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schlechter Kerl* »_best car fragrance ever? Sex. 

dumbass







i just give mine a good steamclean and call it a day.


----------



## Zachcavanaugh (Dec 11, 2009)

Meguiars Nxt tech protect interior detailer smells amazing.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

My interior, no matter how clean I keep it, smells moist/sweaty. I think this is a problem in general for the MKV Jetta, has the car has the tendency to hold on to massive amounts of moisture in the interior for long periods of time. 
How can I stop this? Should I leave an open container of Damp-Rid in the backseat each night? 
I know this is going to be asked: I NEVER use the recirculate feature, NO, I'm not positive that it isn't broken although I can hear it when I press the button, and YES I occasionally run the AC in the winter to try to dry the air out.


----------



## el.zuriel (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: best car fragerence EVER (stv1der)*

sorry for non-specifical statements that follow:
At WalMart in the spays area there are some car ones (house cleaning, not car area).
Look for the one that comes in like 3 flavors (is that how you say it>?) and the ocean breeze is the best flavor I've smelled, the only con is that you get used to it and don't smell but you can switch flavors, also they're kind of price, around 6 buck the whole thing and 4 the refill.
I'll repost when I go to walmart again>!


----------



## gre3d (May 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ive always used coconut trees (trust me it doesnt smell like coconut but smells awesome) and the the only thing else I use in the interior is lexol leather cleaner / zaino leather conditioner (stuff smells good) and some non-smell carpet cleaner


----------



## mk31.9td (Jan 19, 2009)

Blackice tree air freshener.... FTW


----------



## v4lve (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (mk31.9td)*


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_My personal favorite car scent is the leather scent from Griot's Garage.

Me, too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some odd solutions that work:
My ex used to put dryer sheets under each seat. That worked well. Obviously, that's the only detailing tip I learned from her.
My sister buys that concentrated vanilla scented serum that they sell at The Body Shoppe at your local mall. She dunks a cotton ball into it and wedges the cotton ball into one of the heater vents.
A final solution would be to merely drive past an Abercrombie & Fitch store. The scent that wafts from their entrance seems to stick on everything it touches - even non-permeable materials. A bonus would be that you attract a bunch of 18 year old girls.


_Modified by collins_tc at 3:33 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## mkvgirl414 (Dec 17, 2009)

Most Deff Black Ice or Midsummer Night. the sent lingers for a decent amount of time. comes in the regular cardboard fragrance and vent air freshener and are at decent prices


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: best car fragerence EVER (stv1der)*

I use the Yankee Candle Midsummers Night Gel car freshener..the gels last so much longer and its not too overpowering..put it over your shifter and hand it down by the seats for better circulation.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that's mine


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_
A final solution would be to merely drive past an Abercrombie & Fitch store. The scent that wafts from their entrance seems to stick on everything it touches -

_Modified by collins_tc at 3:33 PM 12-17-2009_


haha that is awesome..


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: best car fragerence EVER (stv1der)*

I've used New Car Smell little trees, Royal Pine little trees, Black Ice little trees, and now Air Fresher CS-X3 (The JDM Squash smell). The squash one is my favorite so far. Black Ice smelled good, but a lot of girls don't like it. Squash is pretty gender neutral. It smells like lemons and limes and bubble gum... kind of. You just can't put a label on it. Surprisingly, it's cheapest from Car Toys. Right now it's 9.99 with free UPS.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: best car fragerence EVER (PsychoVolvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsychoVolvo* »_It smells like lemons and limes and bubble gum... kind of. You just can't put a label on it.

I know what you mean. I say the same thing about Motul 300V 5w40 racing oil. It smells like coconuts and tropical fruit bubble gum with a slight hint of spearmint. You want to drink the stuff! It's amazing how certain odd mixtures can smell that good!


----------



## marcrg (Jan 8, 2007)

the best smelling car scent is made by "california car scents" the scent is called coronado cherry. it is found in a small metal tin thing (about the size of a can of car food or something). there are two versions, one is a gel (avoid this, for some reason it doesnt smell the same). the one you want is pretty much a cardboard block in the middle of the can, with all the scent flava absorbed in that. 
pretty much gets the p*****s wet on contact with the scent. haha
oh and i am a smoker, and my car smells fresh as can be.


_Modified by marcrg at 9:58 AM 12-25-2009_


----------



## _GoatPunishment_ (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: (iamnotemo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamnotemo* »_When I was in h.s. (many, many, many years ago) I accidentally left a bar of Mr. Zog's Sex Wax in my car and it slid under the seat and melted. I can not tell you how good that smelled. So weird. 

I did the same thing! best smell ever...


----------



## Robman (May 8, 2005)

My Shaldan
This stuff is awesome, similar to all those other chinese air fresheners. 
http://www.myshaldanairfreshen...e.php


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: (860redrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *860redrabbit* »_i LOVE my cinna-berry









This guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I probablyhave accumulated about 20 since August.


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (cardoza)*


_Quote »_









That car smells like a combination of douche and fail. I can smell it through the internet.
No seriously, WTF are you guys doing in your cars that requires so much deodorizing? In 12 years, 7 cars, and over 400,000 miles, I have never needed anything more than a weekly vacuum to keep my cars smelling like...nothing. Occasional leather conditioner and dash protectant and the car smells clean as new.


----------



## v4lve (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*

Why can't we just have nice smelling cars?


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (GTI 20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI 20v* »_No seriously, WTF are you guys doing in your cars that requires so much deodorizing? In 12 years, 7 cars, and over 400,000 miles, I have never needed anything more than a weekly vacuum to keep my cars smelling like...nothing. Occasional leather conditioner and dash protectant and the car smells clean as new.

Just because you like the smell of "nothing" doesn't mean that everyone likes the smell of "nothing". My vehicle's interior doesn't require an added smell, but I enjoy adding one to it.


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: (67Customs)*

my car currently smells like black ice.


----------



## epearson (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_squash air freshner... http://www.jayracing.com/image...s.jpg smells good. but maybe because i use to drive 60 miles to get it.








last about 3 months. 
i dont really like fruity- my car had this smell when i bought it. i thought it was the turbo but its gone now. so obviously not. i didnt want to ask previous owner because she might think im a stalker 


Yes! Squash is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dublin Waltz (May 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (epearson)*

every person that enters my car: "Why do all jettas smell like crayons???"


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (dmvDANYO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmvDANYO* »_my car currently smells like black ice.









Drive into a ditch?


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dublin Waltz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dublin Waltz* »_every person that enters my car: "Why do all jettas smell like crayons???"









Crayola... The official smell of MKIV.
I was lucky enough to get one of the non-crayola smelling MKIV's when I owned my Jetta.


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (67Customs)*

you guys should try the Yankee Candle leather scent......smells great!


----------



## mnevets3769 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (menace1930)*

Yankee candle...mackintosh. car couldn't smell any better.


----------



## squidvw (Feb 1, 2010)

mine smells like dank nugz!!!!!


----------



## pimarine21 (Feb 4, 2010)

its blue and is called OUTDOOR BREEZE!!


----------



## adambgeorge (Feb 7, 2010)

I recommend the Yankee Candle Midsummers freshener


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

i cant get away from the new car scent trees. ive tried other scenty things, but whenever i step into a buddies car that has it i go buy a six pack right after.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*

One drawback to the CS-X3 (the squash fresheners) is that they are really expensive to refill. http://www.getsquash.com sells them for the cheapest at $7.50 shipped. One thing I've found is that guys really like the smell of black ice, where most girls really don't (probably because it smells like cheap cologne). So far, the squash smell seems to be a bi-sexual air freshener. Everyone loves it


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

I keep a bath and body works room spray bottle in my door pocket, vanilla sandlewood. One spray under each front seat, and you're golden. 
- On a side note, am I the only one who like the smell of the car right after you use an ozone machine?


----------



## Mk4_GLi (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (VR6boi65)*

http://www.freshscents.com/cat...tID=1
These little two dollar baggies are awesome! I've tried hot apple cider which smells like an apple cinnamon pie, vanilla, and my personal fav so far white cotton. They last quite some time and aren't too strong.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (PsychoVolvo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsychoVolvo* »_One drawback to the CS-X3 (the squash fresheners) is that they are really expensive to refill. http://www.getsquash.com sells them for the cheapest at $7.50 shipped. One thing I've found is that guys really like the smell of black ice, where most girls really don't (probably because it smells like cheap cologne). So far, the squash smell seems to be a bi-sexual air freshener. Everyone loves it









does it actually smell like squash?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_
does it actually smell like squash?

Not at all. It smells like bubble gum and 7-up.


----------

